# difference between xine d4d and d5d

## rommel

other then 1...lol...seriously....anyone using one or the other ?

----------

## dArkMaGE

d5d is the newer version which includes new and improved features, however i suppose the older one is more stable or something like that.

----------

## rommel

do you use either?.....i have never tried to get a dvd player working on linux...hell i have only used one like twice when i used windows...but it would be cool to have it work i suppose

ciao

edit: hey i installed the dvdnav ui d5d ....it works with a girls gone wild dvd i had...but like real dvds it doesnt ...it almost played one called 'the tesca campaign' but it was really choppy and then just froze...in the other it gave a driver error saying it didnt have the the driver dvd://VIDEO_TS.VOB...does this have something to do with copy write that has been a problem for linux and dvd?

my player uner hdparm is running at udma 4 but i am not sure what other optimizations i would or should make.....girls gone wild ran great....lol

----------

## ozric100

d4d is needed for dvdrip to see scene previews.  d5d does not work yet,  I am sure its a simple edit to get d5d working.  I use dvd-nav to watch dvd, and mine has worked with every dvd I have put in there so far.

----------

## True

I haven't had much success with either of these. I used to have the dmd plugin which worked well but since the xine update I can't get it to load. That said dvd_nav works really well and between that and the excellent 'ogle' I can play all dvd's I have.

----------

## rommel

huh....i wonder what the deal is then...i did a searc on google and got 2 pages of the question i am asking ...lol... and no responces....Ozric do you have d4d installed...could it be that i have the d5d installed thats causing the problem?

ciao

----------

## tomte

you may be interested in ogle !

it uses the dvd-menus  :Wink: 

please note that you have to download libdvdcss-0.3-ogle from the ogle homepage and use this one instead of the emerged libdvdcss-1.1 (or so); the same applies to mplayer, if you want to use this one to watch dvds.

in /etc/devfsd.conf are instructions how to install the proper link /dev/dvd

hth, 

tom

----------

## True

If you checkout the d4d/d5d website you'll see the difference between the two:

d4d - straight movie playback

d5d - with menu support

site:  http://debianlinux.net/captain_css.html

So know you know - lol..  :Wink: 

----------

